
Why is Silicon Valley so awful to women? - bananaoomarang
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/04/why-is-silicon-valley-so-awful-to-women/517788/?single_page=true
======
11thEarlOfMar
Is Silicon Valley worse than, say, Madison Avenue? Wall Street? Hollywood?

Or is it held to a higher standard?

